# What color does this look like to you?



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

Her sire and dam are palominos, her dam is a sooty palomino. At first we thought she was a sorrel but now she is shedding out black. Any ideas?


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't anything about genetics, but the color of her mane looks to be the same color as my first mare. She was a liver chestnut.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i bet she'll suprise you and shed out to be a sooty palomino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have any pics as a younger foal? I don't like guessing when they are this stage as the baby fuzz can be pretty well sunburnt. 


Always remember that the first shed is the darkest shed.


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

This is her a couple days old


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha. Poor girl...she is trying so hard to be an Appy, but it's just not in the stars...:lol:

It will be interesting to see her all shed out...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut/sorrel would be what she is imo. 

I agree face. Some horses just try so hard to be Appys but never quite succeed. :rofl:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Cute baby...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would agree with chestnut/sorrel. It's hard to tell with baby fur & the first shed. You'll just have to wait and see what her mane does


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just want to say that there is no possiblity of black in a palomino x palomino breeding. Your options are sorrel/chestnut, palomino or cremello.


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I just want to say that there is no possiblity of black in a palomino x palomino breeding. Your options are sorrel/chestnut, palomino or cremello.


I knew she wasnt shedding out to BE black, it was just curious to us that it was so dark underneath. My friend was hoping liver chestnut


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just wanted to make sure that anyone else reading it know. lol


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cute girl, could she be a liver?


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

crimson88 said:


> Cute girl, could she be a liver?


Thats the hope!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Her mane looks darker at the roots, right? Pictures can be deceiving, I realize. If her mane is darker at the root, she'll turn darker, of course. There are so many possibilites~she is beautiful!! I cannot wait and see what she'll turn into. She could end up being a paint, even. (all it takes is one little spot; we have one his spot is the size of a nickel) If not for that one tiny spot, he would classified as a bay. Send update pics (or your albums) as she gets older, please.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't understand genetics very well, so I use Animal Genetics Inc. website's color calculator:

Color Calculator

For this pal x pal cross, the only options are palomino, cremello, chestnut.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

heartprints62~The animal genetics site you posted is awesome! Maybe TxCntrySweetheart can go in and do the advanced search (info we didnt have) and see what other possiblilites. This was cool; Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Those three things are the only possibilities for a palomino x palomino cross. Only thing that is going to very is what shade of the color and that is not predictable.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Bay, Chestnut or Liver chestnut I think.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ItzKayley bay is not possible without a black base being present. With a palomino to palomino breeding the only option is a red based foal.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I see, I know nothing about bredding, lol.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

jdw said:


> heartprints62~The animal genetics site you posted is awesome! Maybe TxCntrySweetheart can go in and do the advanced search (info we didnt have) and see what other possiblilites. This was cool; Thanks for sharing it!


 
You're very welcome! I hope it helps many people! I have used it to help some clients pick a stud when they wanted to breed thier mare. Helps when you can show them what they will get.


----------

